# Eggsack? Type?- ID by picture?



## Glove (Oct 24, 2006)

Pretty sure his is a type of mantis eggsack I found on the lid of my burn barrel last week....












This reminded me of days long ago, when my grandmother used to keep prayinig mantis. We used to feed them raw hamburger on a string or toothpick. Seemed that always, every year there were several large ones that hung out by her front door- almost as if they knew where a free meal was gong to be. I always loved feeding them.

I never knew there were others who found these things so interesting and kept them.

I look forward to seeing this hatch.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks like a carolina mantis (Stagmomantis carolina) ootheca.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 24, 2006)

where in Indiana are you?


----------



## Glove (Oct 24, 2006)

I am about 3 miles north of Anderson, 2 miles west of 109.


----------



## Glove (Oct 24, 2006)

I have always tried to keep an eye open for the 'oothecas'. I think this is the first 'carolina' I have found. Seems the ones I am more familiar with are the rounded type, chinese species?

How many different ones do we have here in this part of the US? Are the Carolinas uncommon?


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 24, 2006)

oh i'm in north west indiana


----------



## Slan (Oct 24, 2006)

_Stagmomantis carolina _gets my wote!

*pictues off* _*Stagmomantis carolina*_* and ootheas*


----------



## Ian (Oct 25, 2006)

Yea, that definate looks like a Stagmomantis species.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 25, 2006)

looks almost like the egg my Mantis religiosa laid a couple months back even. Are there European Mantids in indiana?


----------



## Glove (Oct 25, 2006)

I dunno how many kinds we have here. I found an adult today stuck on the side of a house I was working at.

Ill try to snap some shots later.


----------



## Rick (Oct 25, 2006)

> looks almost like the egg my Mantis religiosa laid a couple months back even. Are there European Mantids in indiana?


Its not from a european. That one is a stagmomantis ootheca.


----------



## Jesse (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes, it is most definitely a _Stagmomantis carolina_ ootheca!


----------

